# Tree worms



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I noticed these the other day and realized I have a lot. Also, some fuzzy looking thing in a zoomed in picture makes me wonder if there is a diesels. Was wondering if my Bifen will kill them? And is this natural with my tree.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Anybody??? Or wrong forum?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe this. The webworms were bad here a couple years ago, but the experts said not to worry too much.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Ware.


----------

